# Recipe: Bacon Tomato Grilled Cheese TNT



## Mr_Dove (Jun 30, 2005)

My wife and I found this recipe in a "quick cooking" magazine.  We made it twice and loved it both times.

*Bacon Tomato Grilled Cheese*

8 slices sourdough bread
4 slices mozzarella cheese
2 large tomatoes, sliced
8 bacon strips, cooked
4 tablespoons sour cream
4 tablespoons finely chopped onion
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
4 slices cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons butter, soft

For each sandwich, top one slice of bread with one slice of mozzarella cheese, a fourth of the tomato slices, two bacon strips, 1 tablespoon sour cream, 1 tablespoon onion, a pinch of oregano, one slice of chedder cheese and another slice of bread.

Spread the outside of the bread with butter and cook on a hot griddle for 3-4 minutes.

_We made a few changes to the recipe here.  We used only 1 slice of tomato the first time we made it and used none the second time.  We both liked it a bit more with no tomato but i'm sure it depends on the quality of your vegetables.  _

_I also opted to combine the sour cream, diced onion and oregano into a single bowl to make it easier to mix.  It also insures that the oregano doesn't get clumped up in one place._

_Do not be tempted to leave out the diced onion or oregano.  They make a huge difference in the taste of the sandwich._

_Make sure your bacon is crispy.  Chewy bacon is really bad in sandwiches._

_And lastly, the order in which you stack the ingredients is vital.  Mostly because the cheeses MUST be directly on the breads or they won't melt properly.  It seems odd to put the sour cream in the middle of the sandwich instead of directly on the bread but it won't come out right any other way._


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

oh wow mr. dove i never thought to add sour cream to mine. thanks !!


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

This sounds soooooooooooooooo good! Especially on sourdough!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 1, 2005)

oh yummy!   I'm running out to the freezer for some bacon.!!!


----------

